# Any advise on Eagle claw teeth on a fecon head



## jjw4413 (Jun 9, 2010)

Anybody using eagle claw teeth on a fecon head? I found there website and was wondering why there product is cheaper then buying factory replacement teeth. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Curbside (Jun 9, 2010)

That looks really interesting. I can see why they are a little cheaper because Eagle teeth has made a holder and then a tooth gets installed in the holder. Fecan has a large hammer with carbides on it. The whole thing has to be replaced. With the eagle system it looks like you could use carbides or shaving teeth with a quick change up but not have to replace the entire holder.

Not sure how those holders would hold up because I know our teeth get pretty smashed up. I hope someone on here uses them that can give a opinion on them.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 9, 2010)

That's a hot tip right there. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------

